# Layout with BN and Rio Grande



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it possible? j see a photo at Fort Collins with locomotive BN and Rio Grande.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sven...just my opinion but it's YOUR railroad. Put anything on it you want. It's for your pleasure and if needed rename it to something that combines both. I too love the DRG line and I have a number of different road names to go on MY line. Good luck...and as most will say...show us pictures. :smilie_daumenpos:

Dave


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know if they ever met in real life, but I agree with daveh219. Its your layout so model what you want. I've seen several model RR's in Model Railroader Magazine where the modeler picked a road to model, but liked another railroad so much that he made the two share an interchange that never exsisted in real life. They still turn out to be great looking, and more important, fun layouts. 

Do you have a space ready for your layout?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sven

There is the possibility that Rio Grande did interchange with the Santa Fe
in the American West...Santa Fe became a part of BN.
In fact, the road name is now BNSF (Burlington Northern Santa Fe)
as a result of that merger. So that may be why you saw the 2
road names together in Ft. Collins, Colorado.

Surprised that some of our cowboy railroaders haven't chimed in
with the facts.

Don


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

See BnSF and Rio Grande at Fort Collins


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Other things to consider are trackage rights, detours, leases and running off hours of use - I see UP, CSX, and NS engines on the BNSF every day. Occasionally, I see KCS and NdeM engines also.

No reason why you can't run BNSF with D&RGW engines, especially since you have that photo as "proof".


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not long ago I saw a BNSF train go through here in the middle of TX and there was one engine that was from Mexico in the lead group of 4 engines. I can't remember the name that was on it but it was the Mexico flag colors.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Last week I saw a train with 3 engines. 2 were BNSF with a UP in the middle.
They lease and borrow engines from each other.


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers. For now I'm accumulating engines, later, I hope, to build a shelf layout maybe on 2 levels. J shall use Zone Seattle, Portland with BN ancd CN, EMD and Rio Grande for zone Denver, years '70-'90. Watch this video even if it is the Rio Grande there are locomotives of the Burlington Northern http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkd_FNwLhMc
It is my dream, it is fantastic layout.


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

My daughter and I model BNSF and Rio Grande (and some UP) Since BNSF bought D&RGW RR, we are considering our layout to me a timeless transition... it's all about perspective.


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

mkear said:


> My daughter and I model BNSF and Rio Grande (and some UP) Since BNSF bought D&RGW RR, we are considering our layout to me a timeless transition... it's all about perspective.


It is perfect. What are the enginees that you use?


----------

